# Link Contacts



## suv32002 (Aug 24, 2011)

So is there any ROM, Dialer/Contacts Replacement App or anything out there that will bring back the amazing OG Droid X "Contact Linking" Feature?

Do you all remember that? I want that back!!! I just noticed my buddies iPhone even has that!!! Help me!!!

I want this because some of my friends like to go by other names on their Facebook and other apps so my contacts show them like 4 times. I can't get them to link together because GB update ruined Blur that had it built in... Someone Please HELP!!!


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

It won't do it automatically...
But you can click the contact (choose the name you'd prefer it to be saved as...everything else will merge) and click edit.
Join>other contact.


----------



## suv32002 (Aug 24, 2011)

OMG!!! Thanks. I never knew you had to click the menu button inside of the "edit contact" menu. I appreciate that a lot. Wish they didn't hide that from me. Was so much easier and in plane sight before the GB update.


----------

